# a good web browser like firefox/chromium writen in gtk2?



## wolffnx (Feb 18, 2021)

searching for one web browser alternative (I just decided to back to firefox but the gtk3 thing keeps me too far away for using it)

for example
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1377445

the reason could be 
	
	



```
GTK 2 is no longer available and installable on Ubuntu 20.04.
```
from the link above, so, is not surprise that they are in focus with Linux market
and FreeBSD are almost alone to keep firefox updated and [no way] to keep it gtk2 compatible

I know , is a old question but you guys knows any web browser in gtk2 closing to the giants?
(chromium and firefox)

edit: with 13.0 is time to change  , for example, for a long time I use medit to text editor
but was erased from 13.0 , so I found madedit and I am happy with it (excepts the tiny tabs)


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pale Moon.


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 18, 2021)

failure said:


> Pale Moon.


I wish, one of my favorites, but is not in the ports or in packages


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 18, 2021)

the lite browsers change to gtk3 or the dumb/simple interface , like midori
so I will give a try to otter-browser and gtk2-qt5 fusion trough qtc5ct..for now look very good
the only problem is the miss of plugins, but is in the plans of the developer for the 2.x release


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 18, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> I wish, one of my favorites, but is not in the ports or in packages



Seems to be back 






						[ports] Revision 565330
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 18, 2021)

until now I dont see it in ports,but this are a gooood news


----------

